# Mommeeee.....



## RusticElements (Mar 14, 2008)

.... the table saw is throwing things at me….


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

OOOWWWWCCCCCHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

heads up.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

better yet heads down or DUCK. check out my project titled me and my big mouth project for more projectile injuries. Be safe


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

my wife says you need a football helmet!!! LOL


----------



## RusticElements (Mar 14, 2008)

Lew: yep!

Note the glazed look in my eyes


----------



## Max (Sep 13, 2006)

Bet you gave the table saw a really good blessing!!!!!!!! That smarts!!!!!!!


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

ouch!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Ouch. Lucky that was not a bit lower.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

zing bamm boom! what was the size of the board you were cutting out of curiosity. Hope all is well.


----------



## RusticElements (Mar 14, 2008)

I was ripping a 2×6 that had a cross cut in it. The cross cut piece came loose and caught on the blade. The flying piece was about 1.5" X 2" X 4". After bouncing off my head it ended up ~15' away from the table saw in the other direction.

It hurt like &^%$ for the first couple minuets but not much more than shaky nerves after that. Now I can only feel it if I think about it.


----------



## RAH (Oct 14, 2007)

One item on my Christmas list is a full face shield. Glad you are OK.


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

Ouch! I know yo pain!..I'm still feeling pain from a hit I took last week from a table saw. Whew!

bruc


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Phew, looks like it missed the BullsEYE… that is a good thing. Those tablesaws can be tricky… I hope all is well.


----------

